# Perfect Drums



## Handbanana (Mar 4, 2017)

Have any of you guys got your hands on this yet? If so, how does it compare to ezdrummer 2? The samples sound pretty amaze-balls to be. I might end up grabbing it this payday.

http://theperfectdrums.com/


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 4, 2017)

I haven't tried it, however I have posted in the thread that was made on it earlier today:

SS.O - Perfect drums (New drum plugin)

See you in there


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 4, 2017)

oh sweet, tried searching on here and nothing came up. Cool.


----------



## DippedInEvil (Apr 12, 2017)

I've used it for about 2 months now and it's great. Sounds mix ready from the get go for metal, easier to use than superior drummer. Overall real happy with the purchase. Hope this info helps


----------



## DanNumber (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm new and thinking to buy new drums, but not sure where to start, does anyone can help me with that?


----------



## FIXXXER (Jul 26, 2017)

what do you want to know?


----------

